# A loss to the history of Modern Arnis



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2005)

From the January 27th, 2005 Escrima Digest



> I've also just been advised from Tony Veeck's Balintawak group - that their
> Grandmaster Arnulfo L. Mongcal also passed away on January 15th 2005.  GM
> Mongcal was one of the top students of Balintawak founder - Venancio "Ansiong"
> Bacon.  Another major loss for the eskrima world.



This is also cross posted in the Memorial Hall Please use this thread to show your respect. This is also cross posted in the FMA section. Use that thread to discuss the Balintwak connections.

I would like to use this thread to discuss those that have stories or information to share about GM Remy Presas and his instructors. 

With respect
:asian:


----------



## Bammx2 (Feb 2, 2005)

.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 21, 2005)

Sorry to hear the sad news!



Rocky


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 25, 2005)

I offer my sincere condolences.  :asian:


----------

